# Fake Supermarine S500s in circulation?



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Recently I have noticed an abundance of "95% new" S500s for sale both on the bay and on chrono24 - all at the $1799 price point.

All the listings are coming out of Japan or Hong Kong, come with nothing other than the watch and the leather roll.

I did a little research and I managed to find one link from a dubious source with a rep for ~$200.

Looks like the front/dial of the watch are pretty spot on, the finishing on the casing doesn't look as good with the mix of brushed/polished, and there are some inconsistencies in the font on the caseback markings *i think*

--

Maybe I am being SUPER paranoid, but I would hate for someone to get burned.

Don't want to over step the mark in what I can/can't post, so let me know if anyone want's me to elaborate.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I've forward this to Bremont.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

samanator said:


> I've forward this to Bremont.


Thanks. I don't want to out anyone but I did receive a PM from someone who purchased said deal, and having seen some photos of the movement, it does appear there are some dodgy reps out there.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

just to follow up, this is a pic of the movement from my PM convo with a buyer of said listing mentioned above...









and this is a movement pic from Jonmurgie's excellent review on this forum....


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

pukka said:


> just to follow up, this is a pic of the movement from my PM convo with a buyer of said listing mentioned above...
> 
> View attachment 11469218
> 
> ...


Good eye. I noticed that there were a bunch of them on eBay as well, but didn't think to consider reps. I hate scammers.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

sadly it was only a matter of time


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Wowzers! How completely lame. Be diligent and aware. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

awesome now that PP ruled in my favor...let me do a recap:

I search bremont on a whim and this deal came up
http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/201886562753?ul_noapp=true

says 2014...i rmbr gemnation had a crazy ass sale for a while...seller had more feedbacks than the 39 listed...
i figured wth just bid..n got outbidded on 1850...no loss.
got an email next day from him giving me a 2nd chance offer
sure y not.
i was away visiting the wifey and told seller i would PP when i return (last night)
also asked for fedex/dhl etc as well as service/running history
he replied dhl is pricey, i said isn't it just a box n a watch shouldn't be too bad right?
he said sure ok let him check 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i woke up to terry's thread..i thought 'aa ....'
wrote to him right away initiating a cancellation with the link to the wus thread

at this point it was too soon on ebays timeline for a return case
i rang ebay, explained everything and Ebay Julius said 'k we got u covered'
as we were on the phone, seller emailed saying ok he will refund
ebayJulius said ok they will keep track of it while saying i should ring PP to make sure refund in
he then gave me a link to report the seller

I rang PP, they said to sit on it for coupla days, but otherwise everything looks OK my end should it go south
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

things got slightly funny here
we have all done a PP refund before right? its as simple as (from google)
1.Log in to your PayPal account.
2.Click History.
3.Click Details next to the payment you want to refund.
4.Click Issue a refund.
5.Enter the refund amount, then click Continue.
6.Review the information, then click Issue Refund.

now this guy after saying he will refund over a few emails and how he will update me right away etc
(including me sending the above info to him)
also said he doesn't know jack as he bought it off someone
while listing another exact bremont s500 in green.
he is telling me he can't do it right away because:

*New message from: alanchow42913 (39Yellow Star)
Because I need to transfer money from the bank to paypal so it takes 7 days to make a refund,I will inform you after the refund*

Bull .... I say. I rang PP right away to clarify..the guy in the nicest way said nope thats BS
he can't file a refund based on a item not matching a description yet, but he could raise a dispute first
asking the seller to send tracking info. assuring me still i would be protected regardless.

and what dya know? refund came in right away.

:shrug:


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Welcome to the club, Bremont.


----------



## Statos (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

mikeylacroix said:


> awesome now that PP ruled in my favor...let me do a recap:


Glad everything worked out and you were able to get your money back.....just need to keep reporting the listing to ebay everytime that seller posts


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Now that we have a determination that these are not legit I'm closing the thread. Thanks for finding these.


----------

